# fresh water inlet pipe



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I put this under Swift ,but it may well apply to other makes.

I have notice a film of what appears to be black scum on the inside of the fresh water filler pipe .The pipe is clear plastic ,and i was fortunate to find this out ,as the pipe runs through one of my lockers that i was cleaning out.

I now cleaned the pipe with a bottle brush as far as it would go before it went out of sight.There is no way of taking the pipe off without dropping the tank .
In all the years that i have been motorhoming ,i was never aware of this problem.
I tried blocking the overflow pipe so the water would come back up the pipe,but it will not stay long enough to do any good.

Just another job to add to the list when flushing the tank.
   

Les


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Two drops of thin bleach per tank will add to the cumlative effect of the chlorine and help to prevent this.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I`m not sure i understand what you are saying :? :? The tank is clean,i can see into it from the inspection cap at the top ,and the water taste ok.
The filling water is the problem before it arrives at the tank,there is approx 2ft of filling pipe.   

Les


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

The "gassing" will help with preventing the algae growth.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

if you can see into the top of the tank, can you not reach inside with a hosepipe and brush to flush the opposite way to clear.

cabby

eddited to add, can you not cut the pipe and fit a fresh piece as close to the tank as poss.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pipe*

The clear pipe on my Swift is also now almost black inside with muck etc. I just leave it. This van, the last one etc etc - all the same.

If you scrub it, surely the muck just drops into the fresh tank anyway, so leave it where it is is my best thought.

Russell


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*cleaning water tanks*

Hi Les,

The slime/scum is biofilm which forms on the internal surfaces of water systems which provides a habitat for micro-organisms to grow and multiply (see here). What you need to do is to disinfect the tank and system right up to the neck of the filler pipe with at least a strength of 20/25mg/l of chlorine. Household bleach contains surfactants and sometimes perfumes which can cause taste problems in drinking water tanks. You will need to blank off the overflow outlet a plumbers bung is ideal but you can make one up out of a wine bottle bung or a large cork. It don't have to be perfect as there is no pressure to withstand. Mine does not have an overflow they are of little use in drinking water tanks as any water just backs up the filler pipe.

Hope this helps,

Graham


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: cleaning water tanks*



zappy61 said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> The slime/scum is biofilm which forms on the internal surfaces of water systems which provides a habitat for micro-organisms to grow and multiply (see here). What you need to do is to disinfect the tank and system right up to the neck of the filler pipe with at least a strength of 20/25mg/l of chlorine. Household bleach contains surfactants and sometimes perfumes which can cause taste problems in drinking water tanks. You will need to blank off the overflow outlet a plumbers bung is ideal but you can make one up out of a wine bottle bung or a large cork. It don't have to be perfect as there is no pressure to withstand. Mine does not have an overflow they are of little use in drinking water tanks as any water just backs up the filler pipe.
> 
> ...


I put milton tablets in the tank each time we come home from our w/e trips
I did try blocking the overflow with my wifes finger,but she kept moaning about housework she had to do .
From what i see,it now looks clean.
Thanks for your input

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Pipe*



Rapide561 said:


> The clear pipe on my Swift is also now almost black inside with muck etc. I just leave it. This van, the last one etc etc - all the same.
> 
> If you scrub it, surely the muck just drops into the fresh tank anyway, so leave it where it is is my best thought.
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell

I agree,it just goes into the tank,but i have flushed through 6 times,leaving the last fill with a couple of milton tablet over night ,then flushing again.

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

cabby said:


> if you can see into the top of the tank, can you not reach inside with a hosepipe and brush to flush the opposite way to clear.
> 
> cabby
> 
> eddited to add, can you not cut the pipe and fit a fresh piece as close to the tank as poss.


Cabby

I can see almost 2 ft of pipe ,it`s just the last few inches before it goes under the floor and into the tank.
I think i have probably cleaned it now.I strapped the bottle brush to some electric cable to push as far as i could,just not 100% sure of the last few inches.
I dont think cutting the pipe would be the answer,as it will only happen again.

Thanks

Les


----------

